# TiVo Bolt Out of Home Streaming/Download Issues



## Legacy777 (Sep 11, 2008)

I have a TiVo Bolt that I purchase around a year ago to replace an older Series 4 TiVo. Ever since getting the Bolt the out of home streaming/downloading never worked quite as reliably as my Series 4 with TiVo Stream. Additionally, I would get a lot of "reconnecting" or "Box Not Responding" messages on the iPad TiVo app. Recently (past couple months) I have not been able to get the out of home streaming/downloading to work at all with the Bolt. Most of the time the app just says reconnecting or has issues with the streaming device. When I'm actually able to get the app to the download menu I get a "Unable to download. Error T[0x207]"

I have an Apple iPad and iPhone X and have the same results. I just called TiVo support and they said to unplug the TiVo for about an hour and then try it again. I don't see how that would work but will give it a try.

The other thing to note is that I still have the Series 4 with Stream & a Roamio hooked up and I can out of home stream/download on those without a problem.

Anyone have any similar experiences/thoughts?

Thanks!
Josh


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

What have you done to resolve so far? Reboot the bolt? Reboot the entire network? Verify you are connected via hardwire or moca? Moved to a different ethernet cord? Reinstall the app? Try a different device? Does it work well inside the home?

Add what you have tried so folks can help.


----------



## Legacy777 (Sep 11, 2008)

So as an update, I was able to get the out of home downloading to work. I reset the application and that seemed to allow the out of home downloading again. I am still getting the same "reconnecting" and "box not responding" messages, but at least it is working.

To answer your questions above: I have rebooted the Bolt. It is hardwired to gigabit Ethernet. I do have one TiVo Mini that is connected to the Bolt via MOCA. I have also tried out of home downloading on my iPhone and it does work, but still has the same "reconnecting" and "box not responding" messages. It's like there is a latency issue and the app just isn't dealing with it well. As far as inside the home I am able to download, however do have to "fix"/setup the streaming device in the app every now and then. I still get the "reconnecting" and "box not responding" messages every now and then, but certainly no where near as much.

I just seem to have much more connectivity issues with the Bolt compared to the older TiVo's.

Thanks
Josh


----------



## Legacy777 (Sep 11, 2008)

Well as I just spoke I went to look at the system information for my Bolt on my iPhone and it said it couldn't find my streaming device. I refreshed it and it found the streaming devices then. So this intermittent kind of buggy stuff is what I'm dealing with. Things work sometimes, but they are not consistent and reliably work all the time.

Also, I don't know if it makes a difference but I typically put my Bolt into standby mode when I'm not watching TV. Does it enter a power saving mode that might reduce processing power which could cause my issues?

Lastly, could temperature be an issue? I just looked at the ODT value on the system page and it's at 73. I don't know if that's too hot or what normal is. I looked at a few threads and other people's temps seemed a bit lower. The ambient temp in the house is around 74 deg F right now. I checked the under side of the Bolt with an IR temp and it's reading around 125 deg F.

Thanks
Josh


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Legacy777 said:


> Lastly, could temperature be an issue? I just looked at the ODT value on the system page and it's at 73. I don't know if that's too hot or what normal is. I looked at a few threads and other people's temps seemed a bit lower. The ambient temp in the house is around 74 deg F right now. I checked the under side of the Bolt with an IR temp and it's reading around 125 deg F.
> Thanks
> Josh


A popular (and cheap) mod is to just raise the unit with longer legs. Also, a small fan that removes the air in that hot zone under the units has been very effective. Without physical changes you should be able to drop that ODT to the upper 50C's.


----------



## Legacy777 (Sep 11, 2008)

Thank you for the suggestion. I put some coasters under it and raised it a few inches last night and the ODT was around 65 this morning. It's at 67 right now since it's a little warmer in the house. I'll have to look into some kind of fan setup.

I've been researching about Standby as well and there is talk about it spinning down drives, but didn't see anything about changing processor speeds. I'll try reducing temperatures first to see if that does anything and if not I'll try not putting the Bolt into Standby to see if that affects anything.

Thanks!
Josh


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

Legacy777 said:


> I've been researching about Standby as well and there is talk about it spinning down drives, but didn't see anything about changing processor speeds. I'll try reducing temperatures first to see if that does anything and if not I'll try not putting the Bolt into Standby to see if that affects anything.


I would definitely try not putting it in Standby mode and see if that resolves your issue.

Scott


----------

